# Does Deodorant Get into Your Breastmilk?



## sophmama (Sep 11, 2004)

I know there are glands all the way up into your armpit region. That was where I got plugged ducts with dc1. After showering this morning it hit me I'm applying my NOT-natural deodorant right ontop of a gland. Does deodorant seep into your skin and into the mammary glands in your armpit?


----------



## Equuskia (Dec 16, 2006)

While I don't have a direct reply for your question, I do recommend you look into using a salt deo (You can get them in GNC or a health store). I have always had problems with deos, from irritation to them just plain not working. I've had this problem since I was a teen. Once I used salt deo, zero problems. I also feel good in knowing I'm not using aluminium chlorohydrate on my skin, and if baby pokes her finger in my underarms, she won't be ingesting anything dangerous. May be something you wanna try. I have found that my clothes aren't stained anymore, and I have much less irritation. I have read in other threads here that people have had to go thru a "detox" from their regular deo to a salt one, but since regular deos weren't working for me anyways, I didn't really seem to go thru that.

Btw, aluminium chlorohydrate, the main ingredient in commercial deo, is absorbed into the skin, since it plugs the pores to prevent sweating. Whether it gets excreted into breastmilk or not I don't know. I'm willing to bet money that there aren't many studies done by the industry!


----------



## kozmickreations05 (Apr 8, 2006)

That aluminum stuff has been linked to breastcancer in the past. The aluminum keeps you from sweating and sweat is bacteria "waste" and that stuff needs to come out, so if its not coming out its backing up in your body. The best bet, bf'ing or not is to use a "Deodorant" only....not anitperspirant AND deodorant. The antiperspirant is a no no. You are supposed to sweat. Anywho, I love the KISS MY FACE deodorant...they have all sorts of scents and they actually work! Hope this was helpful to you!


----------



## JoshuasMommy (Feb 19, 2004)

I would have to say yes, although, I have no documentation. Anything on the skin is absorbed by the blood. You also have lymph nodes under your breast and in your pits which absorb the toxins. We have been anti perspirant free for years. I have used so many natural products. Living in AZ is a challenge not to smell in the summer. But I have found two products that work. Burts Bee Natural Deo which my hubby uses exclusively and E Plus High C by Aubrey. I LOVE this and use it exclusively. The Burts Bee natural deo works great for me but it irratated my skin. Which is a big problem for me and the one of the reason I have tried so many natural deo's. That and so many didn't work for smell. The E Plus High C works so well that even the next day I have no odor. Tina~
http://store.spafeatures.com/aubrey82.html


----------



## Mama Poot (Jun 12, 2006)

I have problems with getting plugged ducts under my arms too, and I worried it could be my deodorant. I always used to apply it going upwards, and I don't know why but I thought that could be the problem, so I apply it going downward and I don't get plugged ducts anymore. I use Dove still, but I'd like to use something safer. Its probably just coincidence, but you never know. Try applying it differently and see what happens.


----------



## aniT (Jun 16, 2004)

I got a horrible rash when DD#3 (who was my first to be BF) was three months old. I stopped using anything until it cleared up. You know what? I noticed there was less smell and less sweat with NOTHING! I have not used anything at all in almost three years now.

Occasionally I will use Lavender Oil in the summer but that is it.


----------



## sophmama (Sep 11, 2004)

I don't use antipersperants but I have been using regular deodorants. I didn't need them until I got pregnant with dc1 and my body just changed. I need something now. I'll check out what is at Trader Joes next time I'm there.


----------

